# General > Chat Room Events And Meetings >  Quizz 23 rd april

## ice box

Hi folks just wondering if there is a quizz this week as i mist last weeks one.

thanks  :Smile:

----------


## scorrie

Sorry, I assumed it was same time as usual unless advertised.

Members are cordially invited to attend this week's quiz on Sunday 23rd April at 8.30pm UK time. All users PC's have been fitted with spyware that will allow me to see whether another window is open with google running. 

1st prize in this week's quiz is a copy of "Hilarious Elephant Jokes" it comes written on the back of a postage stamp with enough space left over for you to write your own critique.

Booby Prize is a night out with the author of same "novel"

Refusal of Booby Prize is acceptable and, in fact, expected.

Happy Quizzing and good luck to all those who didn't buy the answers ;o)

----------


## canuck

See you tomorrow my favorite quizzie.  
Now to decide which pair of sandshoes to wear.  It is almost like summer here.

----------


## canuck

Thanks Scorrie for another great quiz.  
It was great to see everyone.  Sorry the technical side of things was such a challenge.

ACameron we look forward to your leadership next Sunday at 9pm.

----------

